# The real Djent sound!...



## jayarpeggios

Hey so im trying to get a real djent sound out of my work.. i guess who isnt but yea.. i would like a tone close to bulb or animals as leaders.. more bulb i guess. i use an 8 string agile with the Cepheus pups but i think im going to put lundgren m8's or maybe something else cause the cepheus is a bit muddy the neck one is good tho. so besides the pups im good guitar wise so its onto the rig..

anyways what i am thinking is an orange 412 cab combined with a g-flex 212.... if anyone has that combo or any other suggestions let me know... but really the main question here is heads.. what head (and/or other thing to go with) would go great with those or any other combo i guess to get a good DJENT!

feel free to be like your dumb you should not get that cab or blah i dont care just help me out cause i dont know a lot about rigs... im using a pos spider II half stack that sounds like slightly crusty poop hitting the sidewalk.


----------



## Customisbetter

Im pretty sure Djent comes from a tight tone mixed with 4 string power chords and palm muting.

Both of those cabs are badass but i don't think they directly give that sound...


----------



## plyta

It's easy, just get 3 noise gates and a decent compressor 



Moreover I think it has a lot with loving to turn up the mids (boost your tubes with an overdrive), turning down your gain a bit, hitting your strings tightly and with confidence, experiment with your pick angle and string gauges (I doubt you'll get DJENT with thicker gauges).And I think Agile Cepheus pickup is just fine for DJENT.


----------



## jayarpeggios

the main question is what heads do you think i can use with a orange 412 AND a g-flex 212?


----------



## Customisbetter

Any head with dual outputs...

which is almost every modern day head.


----------



## foreverburn

Customisbetter said:


> Any head with dual outputs...
> 
> which is almost every modern day head.


 
Try a bias modded 5150 or maybe an Engl or something. Unmodded 5150 sounds like broken glass going through a lawnmower.


----------



## jayarpeggios

foreverburn said:


> Try a bias modded 5150 or maybe an Engl or something. Unmodded 5150 sounds like broken glass going through a lawnmower.



where would i even find a modded one? or would i have to mod it myself?


----------



## maximummetal288

You can get some good djentness from any amp and cab combo. Good technique + a boost pedal + light strings = djent. My Marshall 8100 does the djent perfectly with my Maxon OD808 when I palm mute the hell out of my strings.


----------



## tbird11

I find that modelling gear is great for djent style guitar work. The digital sound is great for really tight downtuned bottom end. Tube amps have a cartain amount of sag in them and this makes it harder to tighten up those low notes. Especially when tuning below B. I have a Dual Rec boosted etc etc and a Line 6 vetta2HD and the vetta slays the recto for this style IMO. Plus a Pod X3 or someting similar with a power amp is way cheaper than a quality tube amp, booster, gate etc. Good luck with it!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Out of curiosity, in that periphery vid, what's the keeley compressor they're talking about?


----------



## Winspear

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Out of curiosity, in that periphery vid, what's the keeley compressor they're talking about?


Robert Keeley Electronics: Keeley Compressor


----------



## paintkilz

they said it was the 4 knob compressor though..


so from the video i got this-

it goes compressor, noisegate, Tubescreamer. final noisegate?

im kinda ancy to try and get that gated chugs bulb was talkin about


----------



## PnKnG

paintkilz said:


> they said it was the 4 knob compressor though..
> 
> 
> so from the video i got this-
> 
> it goes compressor, noisegate, Tubescreamer. final noisegate?
> 
> im kinda ancy to try and get that gated chugs bulb was talkin about



Just scroll down a bit more on the page.


----------



## Menigguh

jayarpeggios said:


> Hey so im trying to get a real djent sound out of my work.. i guess who isnt but yea.. i would like a tone close to bulb or animals as leaders.. more bulb i guess. i use an 8 string agile with the Cepheus pups but i think im going to put lundgren m8's or maybe something else cause the cepheus is a bit muddy the neck one is good tho. so besides the pups im good guitar wise so its onto the rig..
> 
> anyways what i am thinking is an orange 412 cab combined with a g-flex 212.... if anyone has that combo or any other suggestions let me know... but really the main question here is heads.. what head (and/or other thing to go with) would go great with those or any other combo i guess to get a good DJENT!
> 
> feel free to be like your dumb you should not get that cab or blah i dont care just help me out cause i dont know a lot about rigs... im using a pos spider II half stack that sounds like slightly crusty poop hitting the sidewalk.





Any tube/digital/software amp with some high end content and sizzle
Overdrive/compress/distort to your liking
AND MOST IMPORTANT a tight gate


----------



## Ishan

Necro bump FTW!


----------



## Peteus

Engls seam to be good at the sound the main thing about Djent is it has a massive bottom end. I had a problem with making a 5150 sound djenty due to it having loads of lower mid which muddied up the sound to make the tone I used a tube screamer with the gain turned down in front of the amp which removes lower mids. This went into my preamp and went to a eq pedal which removed more lower mid and boosted the low end and a bit of extra high to give a bit more clarity to low notes and naturally a ISP decimator noise gate.

I think the compressor is used much how I used to use my old compressor limmitor which is boosts the sound when its their, cuts it when it isn't their i.e. it add tightness and definition to the notes. This mean't that it made my pickups sound a bit active but kept their overall passive character and tone.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

I asked Nolly from Red Seas Fire (very close friends with Bulb and collaborated on the Periphery record) about the Orange cabs and he said that, in his opinion, they didn't actually hold up the low-end sound as well as everyone makes it out to be. He said Misha did it and since then pretty much everyone has just been immediately thinking that Orange cabs are the way to go for low riffing.

Use what sounds good.


----------



## Eric Christian

jayarpeggios said:


> Hey so im trying to get a real djent sound out of my work.. i guess who isnt but yea.. i would like a tone close to bulb or animals as leaders.. more bulb i guess. i use an 8 string agile with the Cepheus pups but i think im going to put lundgren m8's or maybe something else cause the cepheus is a bit muddy the neck one is good tho. so besides the pups im good guitar wise so its onto the rig..
> 
> anyways what i am thinking is an orange 412 cab combined with a g-flex 212.... if anyone has that combo or any other suggestions let me know... but really the main question here is heads.. what head (and/or other thing to go with) would go great with those or any other combo i guess to get a good DJENT!
> 
> feel free to be like your dumb you should not get that cab or blah i dont care just help me out cause i dont know a lot about rigs... im using a pos spider II half stack that sounds like slightly crusty poop hitting the sidewalk.


 
My rig is a BC Rich Stealth 7 String tuned down going into a BOSS GT-10 with a Decimator G-String; ran both inline and through the effects loop of a 6505+ and then into a B-52 LS-412A cabinet and I've made several patches that create a similar sound to what youre looking for. Long sustain with that super scooped sound when you hit open chords and tight crunchy palm mutes with dead silence that clamps on with millisecond precision.

I think the key is to get a nice 100 tube amp like a 6505, Mesa Triple Rec, Krank Dimebag, ENGL or whatever then a 412 you like and then combine this with bare minimum a Decimator G-String, a BOSS NS-2, an Ibanez Tube Screamer, some type of EQ Pedal and a compressor pedal as well. Of course the best way maybe is just keep buying stuff and returning it until you find the setup you find pleasing. I heard another route is maybe to get a Line 6 Vetta II half stack and get it done all in one shot.


----------



## Laxdude67

techniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechniquetechnique


----------



## shadowsea

Why are "lighter" guaged strings necessary? can you not djent with 13-60s? and if this is true, someone define "light" gauge strings and the respective tuning for the gauge that would result in djentyness

keep in mind if you play anything below 11-56 in drop C on a 6 string, you're in for mud.

explanation plz.


----------



## Justin Bailey

the best way to get a Djent sound is to purchase a gun, preferably over .22, load it, set it all up, point it to your skull and pull the trigger for not trying to develop your own style.


----------

